# Stuffed Fresh Crab



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

This fresh stuffed crab salad, is a true delight and light ... 

 STUFFED FRESH CRAB ... 

2 eggs - room temperature 
1 Bay of Biscay Basque Crab ( 1 kilo ) or Local Crab Variety
2 spoons ali oli home made mayonnaise 
70 grams of Panko Bread Crumbs
Worchestshire or Tabasco 
3 tblsps. fresh minced parsley herb
3 tblps. Sicilian Capers
15 large green olives stuffed with anchovies sliced lengthwise
20 grams French Butter
6 slices whole meal gluten free bread 
1 lime sliced in quarters

1. Prepare the eggs for hard boiled 
2. peel the eggs and separate the yolks from the whites and grate the yolks
3. split the crab claws and legs separating them from the body
4. then, open the superior part 
5. extract with a spoon the meat and reserve it and rinse the separated parts well 
6. take the stomach from the crab and retire the greyish spongy parts and rinse well
7. slice the body of the crab in half in longitude and retire the white meat with a tiny sharp knife and / or a seafood fork
8. season the white meat with salt and pepper freshly grounded rose, green, white and black peppercorns
9. Add the Worcestshire or the tabasco and place with the minced parsley
10. cover the white meat and grate the yolks and add the ali oli.
11. Place the whites of the egg grated now and the Panko or Italian bread crumbs and toss combining well adding a drop more of the ali oli. Electrically Mix to combine all well. 
12. Decorate with capers, olives, anchovies, and a chili pepper and butter the bread and toast and serve the stuffed crab on the bread. Place the stuffed crab inside the empty shell ... as in photo.
13. Blend the parts of the crab not white, with Tabasco or Worcestshire 
and place on a platter in centre as in photo and place the white crab salad on each side 

14. drizzle with a bit of fresh lime or lemon if you prefer

Serve with a lovely sparkling white or sparkling Rosé wine

Enjoy. Have a great Sunday. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

